# I just bought a Minstrel!



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

So I dived back into the pool and bought a Minstrel!!!! Off of Ebay, yes. Please Lord, let it work out okay. This one is new and still in the box. More sales than the first person I dealt with and they have 100% positive feedback. I'm a bundle of anxiety and hopefulness. 

It is already finished in mahogany. 

I can't wait until I get the tracking numbers. I can't wait to follow her on her trip home. I can't wait to spin. I am going to happily rearrange my space in this little house so that I can set her up near the window in my room that overlooks the backyard. It's a pretty window with a view of my veggie gardens and apple tree and I think it will be a nice relaxing place to sit while I tear my hair out learning to spin! 

:happy:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that is a super, lovely, reliable wheel from a very good company!!!!!!!


YEE HAW!!!!!!!!! I &#9829; new wheel day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love the look of that wheel- very European.  

Can't wait til you get her, put her all together and get her up and running. I texted Marianne and she said she had been remiss in returning your call- stay on her- she will be THE person to get you off and rolling.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Congatulations! I love minstrels!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

YAYHOOOOO !!! I think you will LOVE your wheel !! Im excited for you !!!!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!

I hope it works out this time. 100% feedback is a good sign. There are good sellers on ebay.

My Kromski is in Mahogany, & its beautiful! I think youre really going to enjoy your wheel. If its anything like mine, it will be fast too!

PS, theres lots of Kromksi vids on youtube on how to assemble. Look for Tim Talks/ New Voyager trading(?) website


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!! 

I can't wait... oh I feel like a kid and it's still two weeks before Christmas!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Found it!!

[YOUTUBE]VspJ8VPcSsY[/YOUTUBE]

Also from a different Tim Talks vid. For the leathers on the maidens, soak in 30 weight motor oil for 24hrs. I did it for my jumbo maiden & it really helps.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB, many thanks for those links! Those will be VERY helpful! 

I think I must have an illness. Probably a shrink could give a diagnosis. Here I am...a not-quiet-yet owner of a spinning wheel and I have never used one and have no clue what I'm doing...with a raw fleece in a container that I also have very little idea what to do with...and I'm looking at MORE fleeces on line. 

Now to think of what other things I might need. I don't have a niddy noddy yet. I suppose one of those would be a good thing to have. I have carders and combs and heckle...but I haven't a ditz (sp?) yet. I could probably make one but by gosh and by golly at this stage of my life I want a PRETTY one. 

I found this on Etsy
http://www.etsy.com/listing/1738293...&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_view_type=gallery

It's made of polymer clay! I'm sure there are other pretty ones out there.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Kasota, that is awesome news. I am so happy for you.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I refuse to get too excited about it just yet. :grump:

:teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

aw, come on, Gone-a-milkin' - anticipation is half the fun! :grin:

Kasota, here I am hoping the roads will be good for the shipper to get your wheel to you asap with no "bad weather" delays! 

I think ya done good ordering it already finished- I cannot begin to imgaine getting a wheel and then having to wait to stain it, seal it and THEN getting to spin with it. That would be torture for me!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Definitely a kniddy knoddy! or 2

Im not sure I will ever get another unfinished wheel. I got a lotta money in finishes & sand paper & paint just to discover Im not a wood finisher.

I had a vision of paint & finish for the traveler. Now Im wondering if that is gonna work out. It didn't on my jumbo bobbin & that looks like crud now.

Plus if you wait to long it can ruin the wheel. Lesson learned. Next one, I pay for a finish.

I just love it when a person gets their first wheel!!!! If I can help when you assemble let me know. Pics of mine can likely help with yours. Some things are the same on all Kromski wheels. I love putting wheels together too! Boy, that would be a dream job!!!!

Definitely get some beeswax to rub on the wood & screws, makes things go so much easier. And a wood mallet.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> That would be torture for me!


LOL! That was my BF's advice, too. "You know it would drive you crazy....." and "Just where in your tiny little house were you going to lay out the pieces so the sealant can dry?" He is so practical. He should have been an engineer. 

GAM is excited on the inside.  

I do get it, though. The doomish part of me says it won't arrive or it will be in splinters. It can be a bit of an inner :catfight: but somehow enthusiastic irrepressible Kas usually wins the day. I can't help it. The thing is...there is nothing I can do about it at this point one way or another. I'll find out when the box gets here. In the meantime, I may as well be unrepentantly happy. :icecream:

And watch vids on YouTube. :kung:

Which brought me to one of a person core spinning. That was kind of fascinating. I wonder if a person could use some sort of thin plain yarn that they acquired that sits ignored in a Rubbermaid bin...languishing...and fancy it up a bit. I have some green wool yarn that I picked up at a garage sale for 25 cents a skein...and the color is simply uninspiring. It's not bad..it's just very very plain dull sage. So there it sits.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB - you are such a dear! I will take you up on that offer as soon as comes in. 

I'll run out tomorrow and get some bees wax.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, I am ready to get excited when you crack the box open on your living room floor. 
But not quite yet. 
In the mean time I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

We could talk about dyeing yarn different colors or something while we wait, maybe....


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

And.....

There was this vid of a woman from Scotland. She said, "Hello. My name is (I forgot her name). And I'm a weaver and a spinner." Such a beautiful voice. I could listen to it all day. Watched her spinning several times over just because her voice was so beautiful and she seemed so calm and happy. 

Someday I will be able to say. "Hello. My name is Linda. And I am a weaver and a spinner." (oh heavens I suppose that cat is out of the bag now, too.... further and further down the garden path...I have aspirations of weaving....)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

GAM, oh yes lets do!!!! 

So I have been in love with the colors of my sole and lonely fleece. Such beautiful browns and caramels...and then today on Ebay I saw some really beautiful white wool and silk blend roving and I wondered if you dyed it if it would still have that same luster and shine. I could see it in shades of blue and green...

My list is growing. 
Niddy Noddy.
Diz.
DYE???? What does a person look for to make sure you get dye that works? 
I think it would be nice to have a blending board but they seem expensive and I can do blending with my heckle...but they look like such fun.

Can you all tell I have had waaaay too much caffeine today?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey, you gotta practice your Scottish accent while you wait.
Well, your wheel is made in Poland, right? 

I one time helped the husband of a poster here to figure out what kind and order it 
a Kromski Minstrel for his wife's xmas present.
I had to wait 3 months!!! for her to get it and open it.
Seriously, he ordered it in October and then some other family members helped him stain it (walnut).

So waiting for yours which is already finished is going tobe easy...for me. 

I am looking forward to seeing your yarns though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't have a niddy noddy. 
What I do have instead is a swift.

It is another way to measure yarn, and it also holds skeins to be wound into a ball.
So it is more multipurpose than a niddy noddy. IMO.

Mine is like this one. (dang, the price has gone up)
http://www.amazon.com/ChiaoGoo-Yarn-Swift-Wooden-Tabletop/dp/B0033F0A40


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, that looks neat and tidy! Looks like you can just set the pegs for different sizes...and that would be handy for having something to hold the yarn so it could be wound into a ball. 

I am such a tool junkie. One more thing for "The List."


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

You can dye yarn with food coloring & get some pretty good results!

Plus mix the colors to your choosing.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I like acid dyes for wool. 
There are a few different brands which are well-loved by the fiber dyers.

The catalog for buying dye is:

http://www.dharmatrading.com/

That website keeps me plenty busy too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just got a whole pile of those swifts in. I think one might have to go in my own stash. :teehee:

My dear hubby has been looking at them, trying to figure out how to make his own.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congratulations Kasota! So glad your getting a wheel! Can't wait to see her. I don't have many extras. I have a homemade swift, two sets of cards, and my wheel. That seems to be plenty for me right now. But now fiber, I have tons of it! Lol


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Woot! Score! Good Job Kasota!

Hmm, well, if you're getting fiber equipment, here's a list of what I find useful. 
1. wheel(s)
2. assorted fibers, the more the merrier. 
. 2B. fiber wash if necessary as well as a place to dry it. 
3. cards or carder, at least a set of dog slicker brushes, but true hand cards are much better.
4. a diz if you want one, although I've never used one but some folks like them.
5. a swift and/or niddy noddy to get the yarn off the bobbins.
6. a salad spinner to spin the water out of the hanks/skeins after washing them
7. a yarn baller or nostepenne to put the skeins into a center pull ball
8. a scale to weigh the yarn, although this is entirely optional.

I'd think dye processes would need their own list?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I just got a whole pile of those swifts in. I think one might have to go in my own stash. :teehee:
> 
> My dear hubby has been looking at them, trying to figure out how to make his own.


I will take a picture of mine,it's unusual and I like it very much. I think it would be easy to make,if one had wood cutting equitment.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I have this umbrella swift and really like the way it works. I particularly like that it can be mounted on a table or up high and turned sideways.

http://www.amazon.com/Swedish-Glimakra-Large-Umbrella-Swift/dp/B001309REG

I have to ask, what's a Diz?

ed: I looked up the Diz and asked questions in the other thread


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I bought a Diz here for a GREAT price , it was better than I thought when I got it ! Bigger, and well made !!! ( After you comb the fiber, you pull it through the hole in the Diz to make a roving ) Makes it all tidy !

https://www.etsy.com/shop/Claydancer?page=3


Kasota, my husband calls these things fisherman tools ..... made to catch fishermen not fish ! hahaaa ! It's so fun seeing you so excited about this craft ! Thats how I was 2 years ago ..... so fun !!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

First of all I have to say that you are all simply the best bunch of folks! 

Hotzcatz, I had not thought of a salad spinner! I'll bet I could find one at a second hand shop! Might just have to zip up to Savers today to see if they have any. 

MizMary, those diz are beautiful! I love the one with a fern pattern. 

7thSwan, I would love to see a picture of your swift!

Featherbottoms - That looks like a very nice swift, too. 

The wheel is ordered. 
I bought a pair of carders second hand from a person on Ravelry. 
Mom bought me combs and heckle for my birthday earlier this month. 
I have a beautiful BFL cross fleece. 
I see that our own Svenska has both swift AND nostepenne in her shop. 
A scale would be nice for down the road. I will watch for used ones. 


So here is another question. In Three Bags Full she talks about using her upright washing machine to process fleece. She watches it like a hawk and doesn't allow it to agitate and when she spins it out she makes sure to have the water to the machine turned off so that she doesn't shock/felt the yard by the spray of cold water. I have an almost new portable washing machine in my shed. It's a Haier (sp?) brand that I bought from a co-worker to give to my sister who was in an apt at the time but her landlord wouldn't let her use it. So...I am wondering if I could use that if I were processing say a whole fleece or a larger amount of fiber. The woman in Three Bags Full used lingerie bags. I could even set it outside in the summer.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Kasota, I have bought two scales off eBay over the years (I sell books) and I've not paid over $20 for either of them.

The first was a 50# scale with a detachable face, connected with a spiral cord, that pulls off so you can put large items on and see the weight from a distance. I bought it probably 10 years ago and I think I paid $17 for it. The one I am using now is a 30# but the face doesn't detach I think it may have cost about $15 and I've had it two years. I would be using the 50# one but I accidentally left it in storage and needed one before I would get back out east. Both scales weigh in lb or kg and both measure from tiny amounts to the upper weight.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

BTW, it's a "hackle". A heckle is something you DO, not a tool/something you use.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LOL. 

Ooops. :ashamed:

You should have seen me googling for a ditz until I figured out it was a diz. I KNEW they were used in spinning...but the images were simply not making sense.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The things that the yarn hank goes on ,slide in or out and tighten underneath with a wing nut. The whole upper part spins easly on the base. It stays put on the table when I use it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

7thSwan, very nice!! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Woo-hoo!!

I have a Kromski Symphony in mahogany. It's beautiful and I love how it spins. I can spin a really consistent, fairly fine single on it (well, by my standards anyway!)

You are starting a wonderful journey.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome to the world of Kromski. When you get your wheel, look at the underside of all parts. It will have the made date (dd/mm/yy) & signature of wheel maker on it. (I also have Roy Underhill's signature on my wheel!)

For a lot of spinning tools, you can DIY. Ravelry has a great DIY forum


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

7thswan, I have a similar skeinwinder. My sister gave it to me, it was given to her but she has no use for it. The person who gave it to her found it at an antique store, it's birds eye maple. I clamp mine to the table with a c-clamp, it doesn't have a base as nice as yours.

I also have a wooden umbrella swift like the Glimakra, I use it all the time. I also love my ball winder. I have a nostepinne but use it so rarely, there is at rick to using it. It just takes too long so I just use the ballwinder.


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

Jealous! Cant wait for everything to fall in place so I can join the spinners ranks! <3


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

My dad bought my Kromski Minstrel off of eBay from a seller, who basically sent me in fiber, bobbins etc and the wheel itself drop shipped from New Voyageur Trading Company, which is where Tim from the Tim Talks videos works. The seller was Winderwood Farm? Not sure whose yours is from. 

The video is extremely helpful, the only problem is the section where he is putting on the drive band, and he dips down off of the camera and you don't see exactly how he put it on. It made me tear my hair out.  I took my best guess how it went on and it has been spinning fine since then, so if you need a picture of that part I will post it. My wheel was unfinished, so I got to stain it and my daughter helped me. I also would much prefer a finished one, although it wasn't that hard using the Danish oil, it did make me wait until I could start it.  

This is Aida after she got finished. I had to go in and do some touching up later. I love this wheel, it has a very small footprint and I could put it in my car pretty easily.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm going to remain cautiously optimistic for you, like GAM.:thumb:

I have the Kromski Polonaise, and love her to death!!!! She came with a Kiddy Knoddy and a Lazy Kate. 
Here's Miss Saraphine hiding on the table from my Grandson, lol.
The minstrel is a sweet little wheel, and I have no doubt you're going to love it!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I just love seeing pictures of other people's wheels! And I love learning what their names are! 

Starofhearts, you might consider starting with a drop spindle! Those can be inexpensive or you can even make your own. Then you just need a bit of roving to get started.  You might also see if there is a spinning group in your area and see if there are people you can hook up with. We have a spinner's group here that meets once a month and you can try different wheels and even rent one to see if you would like it. BTW - I am quite sure other people on this thread are chuckling because I am simply repeating what they told me. We are all a bunch of enablers here. 

Debi, your wheel is just beautiful! I just love that style! There was on on Ravelry that was that style (Norwegian?) of a different maker - and I was so, so tempted but as other people pointed out since I am just learning it would be great to have one that was portable enough that I could take it to spinning groups/lessons. I think that style, though, has got to be one that appeals to me the most. 

Lythrum, that is good to know about the drive band portion of the video. I would love to see a picture of that part! Nice job of finishing her! I looked at Winderwood Farm's wheels, too, and if I had not been able to get the one that I did I was going to go with her unfinished package deal as well. 

I did get a couple more emails from the seller. He is shipping it by FedEx and is sending her off today. He'll give me the tracking number as soon as he gets it. This seller also said that if I am not happy in any way that he accepts returns no questions asked so long as he is notified within 14 days. I think that is a hopeful sign that he is a more reputable seller than the first person I dealt with. So far, so good. :happy:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> 7thswan, I have a similar skeinwinder. My sister gave it to me, it was given to her but she has no use for it. The person who gave it to her found it at an antique store, it's birds eye maple. I clamp mine to the table with a c-clamp, it doesn't have a base as nice as yours.
> 
> I also have a wooden umbrella swift like the Glimakra, I use it all the time. I also love my ball winder. I have a nostepinne but use it so rarely, there is at rick to using it. It just takes too long so I just use the ballwinder.


I got mine in an Antique store Too, and it's Maple! Not pretty Birdseye tho.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll try to get a picture of mine and post it.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

My little Prelude. Its got the mahogany finish, which I just love! I haven't been able to find quite this color in after market finishes either.
I like the lazy kate on this one too, it is fun to ply on this wheel.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Heres a pic of a Minstrel that got me on the idea of finishing spinning wheels myself.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB that is just beautiful! I would never have thought of doing such a thing! I can see where an artistic person could have a lot of fun doing some custom finishing!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

One day I was looking for ideas for spinning wheels & decided to google for pics. It came up with a bunch. Its more popular than I would have thought. Check out some of these!

https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...UCNfBoATxvoCICQ&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1242&bih=612


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's "Minnie" , my walnut Minstrel !


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

How does everyone's spinning wheel get names? Does your new one have a name yet Kasoka? Does it come with one or will you have to name it? 

Mine has no name. :sob:

I keep thinking it would be fun to put a buncha bunnies around the wheel so if you looked at them in one spot, they would appear to be hopping. Sort of like when you'd draw stick figures on the corners of a pad of paper and then flip the pages to make the stick figures move.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I named mine. Or rather, since my dad got it for me I let him mine. He named her after the mother of my best friends when I was growing up.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hotzcatz, I have not named my wheel yet because I haven't met her. I think I'll have to get her put together first. Most things in life tell me their own name. Doesn't matter if it is a dog or a car or a horse. Somehow they just speak to me and a name pops into my head and there it is. I don't always agree with it, btw. LOL!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That's how it happened with my walking wheel. She just sorta whispered her name to me as I was putting her in my living room. Evelina.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Since everyone is showing pics of their Kromskis, here is mine when it first arrived 6 years ago. It is a Sonata.










(and none of my wheels have names ....)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, thanks for posting a picture. I love the stove in the background, too!!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

WOOOOHOOOOOOO Kasota! Can't wait until you get it! Keep us informed of the progress....

Here's a picture of my swift. My dad made it for me using one of those 'lazy susan' metal bases. It's got holes in so I can move the pegs to adjust to different sizes of skeins. Works great!



(might be a little hard to see all four pegs - didn't want to get too far away and you not be able to see the detail)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PKBoo, that's just beautiful! What a great idea to use the base of a lazy susan!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Just checking in to see where your wheel is! Let us know when it's "out for delivery".


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

The wheel has left Kentucky. I am wearing out my refresh button on the tracking site. LOL!  

FedEx does have a note up on their site saying some shipments are delayed due to the storm. Well what's up with that? But it was already picked up from the seller's place and made it to the sort facility. Step by step. 

Patience is a virtue....patience is a virtue.....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe that is the name for your wheel-Patience.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

7thswan said:


> Maybe that is the name for your wheel-Patience.


That's my wheel's name!!!!  the Norwegian wheel - 

(because I had to wait seven months for her to be made!)












and since we're posting our wheels - here's Patience and her new big brother - who has yet to whisper his name - but he is a HE and not a her.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lord give me patience .... and I want it NOW!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH, I just love the look of that Norwegian wheel!! There is just something about that style that calls to me. Someday... someday....

LOL, Cyndi! Is that not the truth!!??


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

YAHOOO!!! Those are beautiful wheels. I haven't named mine. I named a sock machine once. It's purchase went bad and I've never named another thing. When I get a sock machine, I might name it that special name I have tucked away deep in my heart. :Bawling: JK..not really crying


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

(((RB))) Now I gotta know. What might a person name a sock machine? 

I checked FedEx this morning (bright and early before I even had a cup of coffee!) and she has left St. Paul and is headed north! I could possibly even have her by tomorrow. 

:happy:


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Tribble (fur balls that bred like rabbits on Star Trek)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The knitters here inadvertently named my CSM. 

WIHH saw it (IRL!) before anyone else and said that I had found" something really cool in a North Dakota basement".
Then Forerunner guessed that it must be a salamander if I had found it in a basement.
Other posters mentioned how these tools are rather fussy to work with.

So from all those clues the sock machine came to be known as Cranky Sal.

I have friends on FB who now call ALL CSMs "Cranky Sal's",
as if it is the brand name. LOL

Kasota,

*NOW* I can start getting excited about your Minstrel. 
I hear the opening chords of a new love song on the air!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Cranky Sal! LOLLL I love that.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I bet it arrives today


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kasota hasn't posted since 6:20 this morning .... betting someone had a wheel delivered!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:happy2:I'll get all sorts of happy when she posts that it's out of the box, all the pieces are there, and she is spinning....:bored:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

SHE'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

:bouncy::sing::sing::sing::bouncy::happy::happy:

I have not posted since this morning because I was at work. I found out at noon that she had arrived. I wanted to leave early but I was on point with our workforce and I couldn't sneak away. It was torture! Then I had to stop by the pharmacy and pick up my sister's medication and then go pick up some soup for her because she is sick...and then I had to deliver it...and then I figured I had better shovel a spot for my wee little dog to pee because everything had drifted in. 

Finally.... there she is.... the box is there.... and I'm about to open it..... 

Oh, I hope everything is okay in there!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey! She came with a niddy noddy. I had not expected to have a niddy noddy.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Woo-hoo! :nanner: :dance::bouncy:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Everything is okay!!!! All the pieces parts are there and nothing is broken or damaged. 

The finish is just lovely. Much nicer than I would probably have been able to do on my own. 

I have to go sleuth in the basement to see if I have some motor oil to soak the leather piece as I was advised to do and I had THOUGHT I had a bit of bees wax to put on the screw but I do not. Rats.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, my mom is killing me. She is so cute. 

"Those Kromski boys sure do nice work!"

"I'll bet it you put a teletype up on that net thing that those Kromski boys will sell even more wheels!" 

"The box says those Kromski boys live in Poland. How did you find boys in Poland that make wheels? Did you send them a teletype?"

"It was so nice of those young men to send you a niddy noddy. It must be a thank you for you telling people in America about their beautiful wheels."


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG, that is adorable. 
Those Kromski boys, indeed. :swoon:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Your Mom is adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Do you have a Dollar General or some such close? I bet they would have beeswax candles, & motor oil.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOOOHOOOO !!!! I havent done the motor oil thing ... I also used an old broken candle .....cant wait to see her all together !!!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Horay! I'm so happy for you!  

I think your mom and mine are clones. lol


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So, so happy for you :clap::dance::happy:


I should think a paraffin candle would be much better for screws tan bees wax. Bees wax I great for making things stick, paraffin helps things slip. Pearl your Dollar General sells bees wax candles? Wow, snap those up, they can be hard to find and very expensive, compared to regular candles.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

A person could use gun oil or sewing machine oil, or perhaps even mineral oil instead of motor oil to soak those leathers.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I have a bit of paraffin! I found some! I found some! I found some! And I have sewing machine oil!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

The legs and treadles are on. The wheel is in place. 

I am a nervous wreck. LOL! I feel like I'm giving birth.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Push Kasota! Pusssssshhhhhh!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> So, so happy for you :clap::dance::happy:
> 
> 
> I should think a paraffin candle would be much better for screws tan bees wax. Bees wax I great for making things stick, paraffin helps things slip. Pearl your Dollar General sells bees wax candles? Wow, snap those up, they can be hard to find and very expensive, compared to regular candles.


I think I saw some at ours. oops, nevermind!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

The footman are attached.... it is starting to look like a spinning wheel...

Just a few more pushes....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Breathe! PUSH 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10

Breathe! PUSH 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Breathe! PUSH 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10

Breathe! PUSH 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

It's crowning!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

The flyer part is confusing me....the directions I have say "locate these parts" but they don't tell me how to put it all together....

Off to re-wind the video....


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Have to go watch the vid of the flier part. Flier? Flyer? 

The written instructions basically say to find all the parts and put them together and don't let children play with them. LOL!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I got it! I got it!!! 

And I can make it go around....

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I'm treadling!!!!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im glad you got it going!!! Cool, cool, cool!

Do you want any pics of the flyer/bobbin/whorl assembly?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is it a spinning wheel yet? 

I have a feeling we may not see much of Kasota this weekend


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB, thank you for the offer of pictures but I think I got it. Had to stop the vid a few times. 

Marchwind.... YES! She is a spinning wheel!!! Wooooot!!!

The only trouble I seem to be having at this early stage of the game is that the edge of the bobbin is very slightly hitting one edge of the flyer. It is miniscule. If I treadle fast I do not notice it. If I treadle slowly I do. It does have a little "give" if one is VERY VERY VERY careful...so I tucked a piece of folded paper between the edge of the bobbin and the end of the long piece that has all the hooks...just to get the part with the hooks on it to relax a little. I think that is all that is needful. I do not want to wear the edge of the bobbin. I will let it sit that way overnight and see if it relaxes. 

I have to watch the vid about breaking in a new spinning wheel. It is hard to tell from the assembly video where exactly to put a drop or two of oil. I get the part about bobbin so that it moves freely. But it shows putting oil on the metal pieces that go through the hub of the wheel...and I really can't see that those bearings move...so how do I get a drop of oil inside that metal bearing? 

I am so, so pleased with her! She really is beautiful and is very easy to treadle. 

Tomorrow I am going to take some old yarn that I have and just practice loading a bobbin. That way I can see how all that works without having to worry about the drafting and actual spinning part. I can just see how it works to load up a bobbin and how fast it goes on at different treadling speeds.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Your mom is adorable! Kromski boys!  

I can't wait to see pictures of your wheel!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats ! :clap:


I got a little bottle. I think it came with my Traveller, maybe the Prelude. The Woolery should have one. Till then maybe use an eye dropper.
I put just a drop on the leathers & all metal bearings. I only occasionally put one under the bobbin, on the flyer shaft. Seems to me too much just gets oil all over the place.

The bobbin & flyer rubbing may just need a small adjustment. I think I will let another Minstrel owner chime in on that one.

Just play with your wheel!!! That's the best way to get to know it. And youtube vids too!

Good Luck, Have Fun!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB, yes - that's the same bottle that I have. Just having trouble figuring out where to put the drops on the wheel bearings because it doesn't seem there really is a way to get at the parts that actually rotate against each other. 

I'm going back to bed for another hour. I was up way late last night! LOL!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is there a small hole in the wheel hub? The wooden hub? If so that is where you put the oil. WiTh the bobbin, is one end of the bobbin larger than the other? If so flip the bobbin. Generally you oil all the moving parts every time you change your bobbin. I'll wipe off the old oil (I use mineral oil) before I put on the new oil.

So excited for you


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Kasota,

This is a lady on you tube I found. She is one of the reasons I was really thinking of getting a Minstrel. Heres one of her vids you might like,

Breaking in a new wheel. Its 3 parts. The other 2 should pop up after the 1st plays.

[YOUTUBE]UdaGeXa_Q_E&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB, thank you so so much! That is exactly what I needed! 

Here she is!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

She is BEAUTIFUL !!

Make sure the rotating piece between the treadles goes curve side down .... I didnt know that when I got mine  

If you need pics of where to put the oil on the wheel , hollar and I will post a pic !

YAHOOOO !!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you so Miz Mary!

What do you mean about the rotating piece between the treadles going curved side down? Do you mean the support piece?

I would love pictures of where you put your drops of oil! 

Here is another question. So I have a wee bit of yarn tied to the bobbin. And so then I thread those over the hooks...which row of hooks do I use? 

This is all so exciting!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My little dog is getting dizzy. I have been practicing just treadling. Her little noggin goes round and round and round as she watches the wheel spin. hahahaha!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Either set of hooks is fine, Kas.

Practice treadling slowly. You barely want that wheel moving (unless you plan on doing some power drafting!!) You're dancing a slow waltz with your wheel, not a polka!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Your Welcome Kas!!!

I like that lady in the vids. She's still got me thinking of getting a Minstrel! Some day.

Your wheel is beautiful!!! Do you have a name for her? I love the mahogany finish.


Heres a few pics of where I oil mine, though they aren't the same models, its still at the same places.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If it moves, oil it!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, I will try to dance slowly with my wheel. It is sure going to take practice! 

PearlB, ty for the pictures! Those help! 

Do you all use some sort of polish on your wheels?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

SORRY the pics are not so great ...I was tryin to hurry ! 
This is the piece between the foot pedals ....here it is upside down .....


Here is the front , I used a pencil to show where a drop of oil should go ....



..and the back ....



..and here is my leader ready to go ... I had my DH put the hooks all on one side of the flyer offset .....so I can fill the bobbin more evenly 



....you can always use yarn to practice treadling , to see how it will suck up onto the bobbin when you adjust the tension


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Kasota,

Howard Feed n Wax. Its got, beeswax, carnauba, & orange oil.

I wish I could play with your new wheel with you!!! :happy2:

She sure is pretty!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, thank you all - every single one of you - for all of your help!!!

I have been trying to find a few minutes to actually try spinning something. Sometimes, between my mom and my sister, it is difficult to find a few minutes for myself. I love them dearly, but... oh sigh... if they yelled up the stairs at me one more time for one thing or another I thought I would go bald. Get the laundry from the dryer. Bring up some lunchmeat from the freezer. I need to fill the sugar jar. Your sister wants you to visit with her. The dog has a piece of poop stuck on her butt. I want to read this article to you. I have a hangnail! (I kid you not) 

The last one (admittedly very needful) was my mom reading something in the paper warning people to shovel their gas regulators free of snow. I had not thought to do that. That meant putting on snow gear because unlike my long legged brother I cannot walk through snow that deep. The snow from the front door to the regulator (on the other side of the house) was about thigh-deep. Shovel. Shovel. Shovel. 

I finally had to simply set aside hopes of trying of working with my wheel until I can tuck my mom into bed and get some peace and quiet. 

I did try a little...and I am having trouble because the twist is escaping from me and getting up into my fiber making drafting about impossible. My first poor efforts were quite lumpy on the one hand and overly twisted on the other. But at least I got so far as getting an itsy bit on to the bobbin. This is going to take a LOT of practice. Then I was having trouble because it was twisting...but not being snatched up on to the bobbin. That made a mess that was....well, unrecognizable as anything one might do something with. I adjusted the tension a bit and that seemed to make a difference. 

I feel like I am 3 years old learning how to ride a bike. None of my body parts are in sync with the wheel. I wonder if drinking might help. Then I would at least have an excuse. hahaha! In truth I have about zero tolerance for alcohol and can get quite sloshed on a wine cooler so I rarely drink...but I might take it up. It would make for some good comedy. It might even go viral on YouTube. 

I watch this vid [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex1Atx1tQPk[/ame] and it looks soooo easy. Just little bits of happy obliging fiber sliding through her expert hands and winding on to the bobbin in a very relaxed and orderly fashion. "And that's how you use a spinning wheel...." 

I will spend a little time with her in the dark of night...

   

Frustration aside...I am soooo going to love this when I get the hang of it!!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

:hysterical::grin: Your doing better than I did my 1st day with a wheel.

It will come, no worries. Just keep practicing with yarn & sometimes trying wool. It will click just like the drop spindle, & probably a lot quicker too.

Soon she will be your best friend!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

you will be fine! Be patient and enjoy the journey- even this part.

Just remember, most of us wanted to give up and throw our wheels through the window and then- suddenly- magically- something happened and it will for you, too.

It will all click and come together and you will be making beautiful music- yarn- on your wheel. You'll see. 

Sometimes when I am spinning with my eyes closed and I am off in a dreamworld somewhere, my husband will look up and say "Remember when you were first starting out and you thought you had made a terrible mistake and that you would NEVER be able to spin"?

yea

I do remember.


----------

